# طريقة توصيل التايمر بالثلاجة النوفروست



## مستريورك (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




  الاخوة الاعزاء أقدم لكم هذا الموضوع وأتمنا ينال رضاكم ​( الموضوع منقول) ​:77:وشكرا لصاحب الموضوع:77:​طريقة التوصيل وهي بكل بساطة كالاتي :-
1- في حالة 4طرف تحدد الاطراف اولا وذلك بالافوميتر نضبط التيمر علي الزمن الطويل(فترة عمل الضاغط) نجد طرف واحد لا يعطي قراءة فيكون هو طرف السخان ثم نعيد ضبطه علي الزمن القصير (فترة عمل السخان) نجد طرف واحد لايعطي قراءةيكون طرف الضاغط والان يبقي طرفان نقيس كل من هما مع الطرفالذي يعطي قراءة(في اي وضع) نجد احدهما يعطي مقاومة عالية فيكون طرف الكهرباء والاخر يعطي صفر اوم فيتصل بالترموستات والان نصل كل طرف بمكانة والاطراف الاخري بالكهرباء المباشرةفنجد أن :-
1- طرف كهرباء(l)مباشر للترموستات ثم طرف الترموستات الاخر متصل بالتيمر
2- طرف كهرباء (N)مباشر للسخان والطرف الاخر للسخان متصل بالتيمر والذي يأخذطرف الكهرباء الثاني من الترموستات
3- طرف كهرباء (N) مباشر للضاغط ومروحة المبخروالطرف الاخر لهم متصل بالتيمر والذي يأخذطرف الكهرباء الثاني من الترموستات
4- طرف كهرباء (N) مباشر للتايمر لاكمال الدائرة لعمل الماتور 
2- أما في حالة 5طرف تقاس الاطراف بنفس الطريقة ولكن تم تقسم طرف الضاغط والمروحة الي طرفان في بداية عمل الضاغط سنجد ان طرف يعطي يعطي قراءة وطرف لايعطي فالذي يعطي الاولقراءة الاول هو طرف الضاغط والثاني هو طرف مروحة المبخر
مع الاخذ في الاعتبار ان بعض الانواع تكون فترة عمل الضاغط 6 ساعات والسخان 20 دقيقة ويجب ان نعرف انه لايعمل في فترة فصل الترموستات ​( الموضوع منقول)
:77:وشكرا لصاحب الموضوع:77:​ 






و​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 أكتوبر 2010)

أشكرك على الشرح الوافى وياريت يكون فيه دائرة توصيله يكون أفضل مع هذا الشرح السهل وفقك الله &


----------



## dov_777 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

merci


----------



## eng - mahmoud (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مستريورك (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الغالي 
المهندس سليمان
أتيت لك وللمهندسين جميع
بالفيديو
بفحص تيمر الثلاجة 
وطلباتك أوامر يا باشمهندس


----------



## نجيب الشعيرى (23 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع وهل فى تايمر يعمل اكثر من20 دقيقة


----------



## صلاح الدين491 (24 أغسطس 2013)

أشكرك على الشرح الوافى وياريت يكون فيه دائرة توصيله يكون أفضل مع هذا الشرح السهل وفقك الله & 

ملتقى المهندسين العرب: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng226061/


----------

